

Appreciate Rails 3 with Chaos - rbxbx
http://rubygems.org/gems/rials

======
joshbuddy

        sudo gem install rials
        rails
        # greeet justice.

------
mrinterweb
I cheated and looked at the source code before installing it so I didn't get
the full effect, but it is still very funny anyway. I think you need to be
running a mac to get the full effect.

~~~
jjcm
Works on linux as well, <http://jjcm.org:8081/rials.png>

------
Groxx
Best gem I've installed yet!

------
kapitalx
haha, quite funny. I looked at source code aswell before running it.

------
bmelton
For the non-Railers among us, can somebody please expound upon what I'm
looking at? Did somebody submit a typo-gem? Is it in some way malicious?

I don't get it.

~~~
jjcm
Typically when you install rails for the first time, you'll install it via the
gem package manager. To do this, you'll type:

    
    
        gem install rails
    

Which creates a binary file "rails" that does all the railsey magic. This
assumes that a certain percentage of those will accidentally type:

    
    
        gem install rials
    

Which also creates a binary file, which is also called "rails". The difference
after browsing the github repo
(<http://github.com/okay/Rials/blob/master/lib/rials.rb>), is that this
version of "rails" runs a lovely program which rickrolls the user.

 __Edit __: Got it running on my linux box after cloning the repo. Here's a
screenshot if it in it's full glory:<http://jjcm.org:8081/rials.png>

Yes, it does actually play the video in ascii goodness from within your
terminal.

